# stanza design flaw?



## PhantomX17 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a '92 Nissan Stanza. When i make a hard left hand turns i hear a very loud Pop. I thought it was the CV joint, but after taking a look, it seems fine. The lower control arm joint looks bad and probably needs to be replaced. 
I talked to a mechanic and he said that older Nissan's had a design flaw that caused the poping noise. Can anybody confirm this or offer some advice if you've had a similar problem.


----------



## PhantomX17 (Aug 7, 2009)

I was mistaken, what I thought was the lower ball joint is actually the tie rod end (driver side)...could that possibly be the cause of the clicking sound in my left wheel?
Also, my AC will not turn on. When I flip the switch, nothing happens. The air doesn't come on at all. I bought the Chilton manual, but it is no help. It just says I should take it to a professional (which i might have to). But is there any switches or electrical that i could check myself? 

:newbie:


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

I never had any popping while cornering 

But as for the AC, is it charged? At the moment i have no AC, the hose that goes form the condenser to the compressor seeps and wont hold R12 for more then a few days.


----------



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

Phantom have you tried looking at the passenger's side at all? Keep in mind that as you corner to the left the weight shifts onto the right (passenger) side of the vehicle which could cause compression on bushings and joints with a slight pop. Also try checking the power-steering, it sounds far-fetched but if its really low on fluid you could be getting noises from there.

As for your A/C, I hope you're saying that when you push the button to engage the A/C it doesn't cool. If you're turning the blower motor settings and nothing happens thats a completely different situation (but easier to fix). Anyways, check simple things such as:
1. Does the light on the A/C button turn on when engaged?
2. Has the relay for the A/C compressor ever been replaced?
3. Fuses?

Other than those simple electrical tests there isn't much else to look at unless you want to grab a volt meter and try searching from point to point to make sure you have power all the way to the compressor. But what makes you think it's electrical anyways? My A/C recently broke and it was mechanical, fixed the compressor and I got a situation like Bonanza where the lines just won't hold coolant now.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

To check your cv joints drive in a circle on full lock. If you turn right a bad outer left cv will knock, if you circle to the left a bad outer right cv joint will knock.


----------



## jerseymike68 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank You!


----------

